# Headlight assembly removal procedure?



## metaphysx (Mar 9, 2006)

Hey, gang.

I hit a deer last week, just hard enough to bust out my passenger's side headlight (on my '06 Frontier). I received the replacement assembly, and this weekend tried, unsuccessfully, to figure out how to get the old one out. 

Anyone have, or know where to find, removal/replacement instructions? I can't figure how to get it out without removing the front grill, but I can't see how to remove that without breaking it. And I cannot tell, aside from the top bolts, how the things is attached and how/what tool to use to remove the clips on the sides.

Thanks,
Chad


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

You have tor remove the bumper,if Irecall correctly.

OK, just check my manual, yes ithas tobe removed.


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

My Frontier book says to remove the radiator grille/ fascia. Then remove the parking light housing ,and you'll be able to remove the retaining nuts and bolts to detach the headlight housing from your vehicle. There is a screw that holds the side maker/ turn signal housing exposed when you open the hood.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

stacey63 said:


> My Frontier book says to remove the radiator grille/ fascia. Then remove the parking light housing ,and you'll be able to remove the retaining nuts and bolts to detach the headlight housing from your vehicle. There is a screw that holds the side maker/ turn signal housing exposed when you open the hood.


The 06 and 99 have a totally new body design. If the 06 Frontier is anything like the the bumper design of the 05+ Pathfinders, then the bumper will have to be removed. Did the Frontier change their front bumper design in 06? I thought the 05's has the same design as the 05+ Pathfinders?


----------



## stacey63 (Dec 18, 2005)

Forgot something. To remove the radiator grille/ fascia you must first remove the side maker/ turn signal housing . My book then says using a srewdriver ,rotate the grille retaining clips 45 degrees in either direction. There are typically four retaing clips.


----------



## metaphysx (Mar 9, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the tips. However, not having a garage to work in, it was just a bit too cold outside to screw with it. I ended up taking it to a dealership to have the headlight replaced. 

2 hours later and $100 poorer, at least I have a working headlight.


----------



## nissanmadness (Sep 18, 2006)

Sounds like you got a deal. The cheapest I seen a headlamp assy for an 06 was about 150.00 on ebay.


----------

